

Groovebug - takes your own music and makes a magazine - hammock
http://www.groovebug.com/

======
hammock
A buddy of mine just passed this along.

"For those interested in music and applications that scour the internet for
all relevant news, media, merchandise and concert info related to an artist,
Jeremiah, a current student at Northwestern’s Medill School of Journalism, is
showcasing his new App for the iPad called Groovebug, a centralized source of
all things related to the artist you love, this Thursday at the TechCocktail
conference."

